# Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe



## Asathôr (16. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute!

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Wir haben dieses Jahr ne Rundreise in Norwegen geplant, mit Auto und Dachzelt. Unser Ziel wird natürlich die Küste sein! Aber falls man unterwegs mal an einen See kommt, würde ich gern wissen, wo man ohne diese Staatliche Salmoniden-Fischereiabgabe für Norwegen angeln kann. Geht das überhaupt? Es ist doch nur für Gewässer, die Meeresforellen und Lachse beheimaten, oder? Wie erkenne ich dann freie Gewässer und gibt es solche überhaupt? Wenn Lachs & co. dort schwimmen, muss ja ein Zugang zum Meer sein. Gilt dann generell, geschlossene Seen darf man ohne Gebühr beangeln? Wäre ja nur was, um vielleicht unterwegs bei einer Übernachtung in der Pampa die Langeweile totzuschlagen.

Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich? |kopfkrat

Danke schon mal, falls sich jemand erbarmt, mich zu erleuchten.  |rolleyes

Gruß Asathôr


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*

richtig diese "staatliche abgabe" zählt nur für die entsprechenden lachsgewässer.
ob ein gewässer dazu gehört erfährst du vor ort.
aber nicht vergessen, die meisten gewässer dort gehören irgend jemandem.
hier sind dann noch erlaubnischeine notwendig.
auch dies erfährt man vor ort wo und bei wem die erlaubnisscheine zu erwerben sind.
gute anlaufstellen sind touristinfos, tankstellen, teilweise "supermärkte" in der nähe.
an vielen gewässern befinden sich auch schilder.

antonio


----------



## Asathôr (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*

Danke Antonio! #h

Na dann isset wohl nix mit "schnell mal reinhalten", wenn man vorher nicht gefragt hat. #t

Ist ja nur so, dass wenn man auf der Fahrt nach Norge z.B. abends an einen kleinen See kommt und vorher keine Möglichkeit hatte, irgendwen zu fragen, weil man ja eben erst an besagtem See angekommen ist, den man vorher nicht kennen konnte, die Angel nicht reinhalten darf, weil der See eventuell jemandem gehört.

Ist mir viel zu kompliziert. Dann gebe ich lieber mehr Gas,
um schneller ans Nordmeer zu kommen! *ggg* 

Ich mag eh lieber Salzwasserfisch essen. :g

Danke nochmal. Gruß Asathôr

PS: Wie isset mit Schweden? Da sollen wohl die 4 größten Seen abgabefrei sein? 
Unser 1. Stop soll nämlich am Vänern auf Vänlandsnäs sein.


----------



## Lenkers (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*

hey,
ja die 5 Großen in Schweden sind weitgehend ohne Fiskekart beangelbar ..... aber, nur so mal schnelle habe ich da noch nix gefangen.
Trotzdem Skitt Fiske 
.... irgendein Norwegischer Fjord ist doch immer in der nähe einer gut geplanten Reiseroute ?:g


----------



## antonio (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*



Lenkers schrieb:


> hey,
> ja die 5 Großen in Schweden sind weitgehend ohne Fiskekart beangelbar ..... aber, nur so mal schnelle habe ich da noch nix gefangen.
> Trotzdem Skitt Fiske
> .... irgendein Norwegischer Fjord ist doch immer in der nähe einer gut geplanten Reiseroute ?:g



wir redeten von norwegen|rolleyes#h

antonio


----------



## Abby (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*



> wir redeten von norwegen



Naja , nich ganz !!!



> PS: Wie isset mit Schweden? Da sollen wohl die 4 größten Seen abgabefrei sein?
> Unser 1. Stop soll nämlich am Vänern auf Vänlandsnäs sein.


----------



## Asathôr (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Norwegen: Seen ohne Fischereiabgabe*

Danke Leute... |rolleyes


----------

